# What bf% would you say I am (pic included)



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

Been in the gym for about 8 months tidy and slowly seeing changes in my self.

I'm currently at 13 stone 5'10. 32"waist 42"chest 36" dingy (love handle)

I haven't done a bf% test apart from a crappy one in boots. That said I was 24% bf.

I have a pretty solid diet (I hope) and hoping to get to 10%bf or there about in 6 months.

Isit possible? With a good diet cardio and solid weight routine. After this "diet" I will look in to a lean bulk up and try to get some shape.

So back to o.p. What bf% do I look around?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd say 15-17% pal at a guess, you could easily reach 10% diet dependent obviously. Just be careful as you don't have a huge amount of muscle mass and you may lose some whilst dieting


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

15%


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

20% mate, train shoulders next week


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Pull your trousers up


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Pull your trousers up


but that`ll add 4%


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you for replies, I willtry and gain muscle once I get a bit smaller, no rush really


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

40%


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I would say between 15%-16%.

A lean bulk would likely be more beneficial than attempting to cut to 10%.

You will end up looking small. No offence meant but there won't be a lot of muscle after cutting.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

but what muscle he does have will be more pronounced.


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

I was told losing as much body fat would be a better platform to work off. I don't have much muscle nor do I want to be a big guy. Just wana look healthy and ok with a top off. I will look in to a cycle of test only or d.bol and test to get me going. But that'l be after x.mas


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I would say about 20% with not a lot of muscle mass and sh1t tattoos and a gay duvet cover.

More to the point what does that writing on the wall say ?!?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I normally guess on the higher side to most.. but I'd say 13-14ish


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

its usually easier to tell when u have your nuts hanging out aswell mate ... probs say 13.6%


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

saxondale said:


> but what muscle he does have will be more pronounced.


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

Sam. a key board warrior, if choosing duvets and decorating walls is your thing then **** off and reply on dfs forum, I didn't ask you if you thought my shorts where to low or if the Simon cowel look is in either did I.

Thank you for the normal replies, it's the minority of ass holes that put people off wanting to ask anything because they get slated.


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

gearchange said:


> View attachment 159469


Got to be a juice head to be cool these days. Bell end


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

swell said:


> Got to be a juice head to be cool these days. Bell end


You really have a problem don't you .I was having a joke with @saxondale about what he said.Having no sense of humour and making enemies is not a good idea in a place like this.I suggest you lighten up a bit.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

swell said:


> Sam. a key board warrior, if choosing duvets and decorating walls is your thing then **** off and reply on dfs forum, I didn't ask you if you thought my shorts where to low or if the Simon cowel look is in either did I.
> 
> Thank you for the normal replies, it's the minority of ass holes that put people off wanting to ask anything because they get slated.


I didn't comment on your shorts or the fact your trying to look like simon Cowell

I answered your question and gave some other observations that might help you.

You mad brah ?


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

Il wipe my fanny and take the banter on board.


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

boxer939 said:


> swell stfu


Not a clue what that means pal


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

boxer939 said:


> swell stfu


What is this... act a d1ck to newbie day :confused1:


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Im not an expert, and it's hard to tell as pic is blurry, plus bad lighting.... But I'd have a rough approximate guess of around, give or take a bit, 19.673%

Plus, I was distracted by your pubes.


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

Boxer Don't worry about the bedroom kid When you become a big boy and move in to your own house with a girl, you'll Realise that if she wants a purple bedroom and writing on the wall it's best to let her crack on. Until then stfu and get back to tugging in to your sock in mammy house, good boy


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Sams said:


> I would say about 20% with not a lot of muscle mass and sh1t tattoos and a gay duvet cover.
> 
> More to the point what does that writing on the wall say ?!?


Haha, the jokes on you, pal. I know for fact that Graham Norton has that exact same duvet. It's good enough for him, so I bet you feel pretty silly now!


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

You animal. Bullied at school was you, hit the juice, think your awesome, run others down to get off on it. Hahaha maggot


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

Hit a nerve have I love?

You looked amazing when you started lifting did you pal?


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Probably as others have said, 15-17%. Don't feed the trolls mate, ain't worth the hassle, welcome.


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

Don't normally bite but I don't understand how people get off on putting others down.

Anyway thanks for the replies


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

DC1 said:


> I would say between 15%-16%.
> 
> A lean bulk would likely be more beneficial than attempting to cut to 10%.
> 
> You will end up looking small. No offence meant but there won't be a lot of muscle after cutting.


THIS.. You would be better carrying on a leak bulk till next spring at least, unless you have a holiday or something then there is no need for 10% or under bodyfat, your about 15% at the minute

Just keep the calories controlled to add about 0.5-1lb a week and keep up the training intensity.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Your mouth is like this in the photo :-(

Turn that frown upside down!


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm going away in March for a wedding, I will never build much shape/muscle in this time, so hopefully I can lose as much fat as possible and just make do with what I have, I know don't have any mass so il try to show up what little I do


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Guys time to calm down, OP asked a serious question, no need to slate him. This board had a rep of being welcoming and helpful, and I for one wont let that reputation slip. Think before you post again, I'll be watching.

@swell use this as a guide its pretty accurate


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

I have seen them guides in the past but as someone said, If I was to get to 10% I wouldn't look like the picture as I not big enough.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

as I said mate 20% but no reason you can`t look bigger by March - decent 12 week run in


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

Well that's the question now then, do I change from what Ive been doing and hit the protein hard until then...

Do you realistically think in 5 months you could get some sort of shape if done rite.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

better diet, heavier weights.


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

Throw in 30ml and we could be in to something


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

14%


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

The op isn't 20% IMO 15% ish more like. In your position i'd look to add mass whilst not getting too fat. No point cutting IMO


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

swell said:


> Well that's the question now then, do I change from what Ive been doing and hit the protein hard until then...
> 
> Do you realistically think in 5 months you could get some sort of shape if done rite.


You could make a massive difference to your physique by March mate.

I plan to have ran a bulk and cut by then and im only starting next week.

Just get the head down and go for it!


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

What cycle would give me the best lean gains, I've not read to much into any thing other than Test, I wouldn't want to bloat and don't want to put weight on thats not needed or will make me look worse than I am to start with


----------

